# rescued cockatiel



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

i rescued a cockatiel about a week ago well i was givin it from a teen who didn`t have time for it anymore but i wanna call it a rescue this poor bird was being feed wild bird food and is in a tiny 12x12x22 cage! anyways i ordered a nice 31W x 22D x 35H which is comming in a couple weeks and i gota fill it up with perches n goodies for him and i got him currently on a cockatiel seed mix atm im working on pellets but he looks at them and then at me like im nuts or somthing. anyways i was looking for some advice on how do i introduce him to his new cage? he has been in his tiny cage for 15 years and i don`t wanna scare him to badly >< also snice he is a older bird is there any tips on pellets? i tried to put them in water n feed him soft but once he drops it he wants nothing to do with them and when i mix with food he rather eat the seeds.I also own a 2 year old tiel who i was hopeing he will get along with in future after he hopefuly enjoys his new cage n get him more onto pellets for health help. so how do i introduce him to another bird? he used to be housed with a parakeet in that little cage too >< i feel so bad for this bird
Also if i confused anyone bottom line is:
How to introduce him to a bigger cage.
Help with getting him to eat pellets.
Introduce to another tiel?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

*How to introduce him to a bigger cage.*

okay. another member just bought her older tiel a new cage. you can pretty much follow the same guidelines she is. here is the thread:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29640

*Help with getting him to eat pellets.*

Another member had an older tiel that was a seed junkie too. Instead of trying pellets, she tried nutriberries. (Basically pellets that look like seeds) She bought the plastic millet holder from walmart, and filled it with nutriberries and her tiel ate them that way. 

*Introduce to another tiel?*

Wait thirty days to quarantine him. And then introduce them on neutral ground and see how it goes. When I introduced my boy to a new tiel, I took them both into the bathroom and sat them in the floor and let them interact. I separated them and then did this again for a couple days before I felt comfortable putting them together. Just go the tiel's pace and don't push them to be friends. They'll learn to co-exist eventually. It might take time. Or you never know- My tiels took to each other right away.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

yah i was trying nutriberries the circle ball ones and zupreme the fun color kind and he still just looks at them and goes off and eats a sunflower seed instead >< i will go read that one on the cage now to. and i gota figure out a netural spot lol my tiel i have before i got this one kind of just well runs the house and only goes in his cage to sleep.my mom dosen`t work so she uslay is watching him all day so he gets alot of freedom. i will have to go buy a millet holder maybe he will like them more that way. oh and that is funny about that post cause my new one is named sunny too lol he came named so i didn`t wanna change it.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I tricked my budgies into eating nutriberries by crushing them up and mixing it into their seed. They ate around it, so I tried the millet holder thing, and they ate a little off of it, decided they liked it and now they eat it crushed up in their seed. It took me months to get them to eat them. Just keep trying. 

make sure the neutral spot is not in the same room as the cage. lol. i used my bathroom.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

yah i`ll try the bathroom out lol not for a bit longer thought for the full 30days not till the 25th this month. Also for the new cage i was reading about it but this cockatiel has never been out of his cage n is scared to death to come out of the cage so i was looking how do i stick him in a new cage XD lol i was kind of thinking about puting his old cage inside of new cage and just leaveing it open maybe to get him used to it.
his current cage its like so hard to get into it i feel bad it has been in this tiny thing for 15 years ><


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor bird if he hasn't been out of his cage in all that time...... It's going to take some time and patience, probably to get him used to things. Here is some good taming advice: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073. Also, my older tiel doesn't like pellets but I crush them up and make birdie bread- I just use pellets, organic rolled oats, an egg, cinnamon, water and whatever veggies I want to add. His current favorite is sweet potatoes in his bread. This way the pellets are soft. It's nice of you to help this tiel.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

for that birdie bread do u have it as a recipe so i can follow it that way like the amounts to put in? well i know mine loves bread so it might be a good idea. Also was checking ups says cage should be here today lol they told me not till the 9-11th too so ealiey im surpised at this shipping from walmart 0.o


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Here is recipe share link and you can get some ideas off of it. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=6958


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

ChaosWolf said:


> for that birdie bread do u have it as a recipe so i can follow it that way like the amounts to put in? well i know mine loves bread so it might be a good idea. Also was checking ups says cage should be here today lol they told me not till the 9-11th too so ealiey im surpised at this shipping from walmart 0.o


I don't have an exact recipe. I got ideas from the post meaggiedear listed. There are some great recipes on there. I make mine in a pie dish and kind of eye ball the ingredients. I don't measure how many pellets I crush, I would guess its around half a cup once they're crushed. Then add about a cup and a half of the rolled oats. One egg (no shell). A cup or so of water so it's all moist. I just sprinkle some cinnamon in. For the sweet potatoe version, I cook and mash one whole sweet potatoe. Mix it together and bake it in the oven at 375 degrees for about 20-25 minutes. You can add any vegetables. With the sweet potatoes, it smells like pumpkin pie. My fiance wanted to eat it the first time I made it. :wacko:

Oh, and I cut it in pieces and then freeze some of it. Because it makes too much for my tiel to eat at once. I also make sure the rolled oats I buy don't have a lot of iron and other supplements added.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

i got him in his new cage already and is eating n drinking he is still scared of the new dish for water but i played with it a while today and he desided it was safe for him to drink out of after that lol so far im the only person he likes he hates my mom and dad and will try to bite them and then when i go over by him he starts saying "pretty bird" non stop to me lol.i feel so bad for this cockatiel he dosen`t even seem to notice he has wings that he can fly with because he hasn`t went to any other perch in that cage yet he just uses the cage to climb to food dishes n water n then runs straight back. friday im going to order some rope perches and stuff so i can make a highway to all the perches and give him time to get used to his cage lol.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

He may very well have lost the use of his wings for now because of not being able to use them. He can regain the use of them though over time with exercise. Let him get settled in, it sounds like you're doing a great job, and then see if there is any physical therapy needed. We can help you through that here. =)


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Cryren is right.  just get extra stuff added to help him get around and then you can start helping him exercise those wings.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

yah i got plans on each paycheck that im getting to get him stuff lol last week was cage and this week is stuff for the cage XD like i said before i wasn`t sopost to have it come here till the 9-11th and i was planing on ordering stuff tommorrow so it all came at same time but cage came ealiey so lol im also ordering differnt feeder dishes for him i never liked the ones that come with these cages i like the single ones also he seems to be looking around the cage more he wants to jump to the food dishes but he is so scared to >< so he climbs the bars to them instead. it seems like anything jump or wing wise he is very scared of doing so yah im just going to get more things and slowly work with him 1st i still gota get him to atleast go on my hand xD this poor little birdie takeing it day by day with him.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

The poor guy is adjusting. Lol. You are doing right by him. He will be happier in the long run.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

lol ok now he is stareing at me like help me! XD i fixed up his cage today i figured i would just stick everything in there so he gets used to it n working on changeing his dishes slowly snice he is used to his old ones which are like chewed up n holey >< so far i switched his water to a new dish which they gave me red lol but yah heres a picture update on cage. also i bought 3 dif flavors of nutri-berries for him to try and i crushed them up n mixed with his food and put some in the millet holder for him too.


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

It looks good. You did a great thing rescuing this little guy. Congrats he will love you in no time

Sent from my ADR8995 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job with him and the cage! You're doing amazing! Once you get him out of the cage a little more, then he can start working on exercising his wings. =)


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

As I read this thread,the tears started coming to my eyes.Im really moved by what youve done.Great job.Im pretty sure he has already bonded with you and will make a lot of progress with flying in little time,its just a matter of him settling in and getting more confident.The cage looks great,I like the rope perches being there,because at last hes going to get different sized perches to walk along,what s going to be very good to his feet.I cant believe what some people do to animals,it breaks my heart.Congratulations.Please keep us posted X x:thumbu::clap::flowers:


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

he's starting to get more used to my hand.and im also finding more out about this poor tiel >< the people who had him before me used to throw things at his cage to make him shut up so he is very scared n they used to hit his cage too so hands are very scary to him. he has learned up with a perch from teaching him a little in his cage but he still won`t really go on my hand thought he will get a little closer to it now when i leave it in his cage for a bit. lol he loves me alot thought he will attack my mom and dad if they come near his cage and then is a big softey to me lol.He was also kept in the kitchen in his old house too thought so i don`t think he is uswed to alot of movment. now he gots the tv by him and my mom n me always are around and doing things in living room where he is now lol he loves to watch us.AND HE IS ALARM CLOCK!!! lol he went off at 6:40am the other day with non stop high pitched sqeaking.. XD he sounds like a dog toy to me u know when u sqeak one of those dog toys all the way n has that funny pitch to it, yah he sounds like that.they had dogs n cats where he used to live he also purrs like a kitty when im around n says prettty bird non stop to me yah hes such a good bird thought i can`t wait to start working with him more and yah he tried to jump tobar on tother side of cage and was flapping but fell like a rock >< i was so scared he hurt himself but he got back up and was so mad for a while but i gave him a little piece of some millet and he was happy agian lol i`ll keep u guys updated as best as i can also ^^ lol thats pretty much how he is doing.


----------



## Philwalters (Feb 16, 2012)

So pleased to read all is going so well.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

I am so glad he is doing so well,he is so much better off in your home where he can get the love and attention he deserves and needs and a proper diet,out of cage time and exercise.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Keep up the good work !


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

he gots 12 more days now till i can start letting him out of his cage n such due to the 30 day quarantine But good news! he is eating his Nurti-berries crushed up and no more cockatiel seed diet ^^ im trying to add some zupreme into this diet too just to make sure he is getting everything he needs. my other cockatiel loves zupreme fruit pellet he rather eat those then any other pellet i have found lol i give him a coulple nutriberries too he eats some of those but not as much as his zupreme lol. Oh also u know i bought all these toys for this bird and he just looks at them and he sings to 1 of them.. XD he dosen`t peck or play with anything yet he uslay just stays in the coner.i uslay stand on other side of cage and call him n get him to explore that way but he runs right back to his coner afterwords. i think hes so used to a tiny cage its kind of sad ._. i also put some millet around the cage now hopeing to encourge him to forge around his cage but that isn`t even working.i guess all i can do is wait and hope he figures it out.

And he sure will.Its just a matter of time.Everything is new to him,but Im sure hes not going to be able to resist playing with the toys and enjoying being very well looked after.


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

hes still doign good he screams like a sqeak toy all morning thought lol and tonight he was crazy cause he wanted cover >< my mom woke him up to ealiey this morning.hes eating pellets as long as a crunch them up for him just fine and i gave him some birdie grass today which he desided it is scary llol


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

toke him out of his cage yesterday ^^ so far no problem with him and my other tiel
















my pied one has a fetish with Pens.. he carries them all over the house with him and sleep with it in his cage XD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well don' they look happy together?? lol


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They look very cute together.  I'm glad they're getting along.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You are still feeding them some seed right? Because they need pellets and seeds too. 

They look so cute together!


----------



## ChaosWolf (Apr 30, 2012)

yah the nutriberries have seeds in it too cause i use 3 different kinds one of them is like only 8% pellets n rest seeds/grains. i use Classic Nuri Berries,Sunny orchard nutriberries and pellet Berries. i uslay give them millets once in a while and then i give em lots of fresh veggies n birdie grass the birdie grass i got growing in there cage too. lol spoiled rotten they will get anything i eat for dinner too i uslay make a little bit on the side plain with nothing like if im having pasta i will just cooke some pasta for them on side lol i uslay try to find seeds like in mixture pellets where my bird can`t tell as good >< cause atleast for noodle if i give him any seeds just like a cockatiel mix he will sit there n beg and not eat any pellets for days ><


----------

